# Trigger words



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I thought this would be a neat topic to get a glimpse of what works for each other and maybe pick up something helpful. 

By "trigger words" I mean a word or phrase (or...????) that means more to you than it might indicate on the surface that helps you center, focus, relax or otherwise find your peak performance state. 

Of course I'll start off with a few that have helped me:

W.I.N. - what's important now. We would often say improper focus on "winning" or the end result leads to failure. I want to stay centered in the moment and this helps me literally stay focused on what's important now...its a commitment to my shot sequence and making good decisions. 

"Strong but relaxed"... If I get tense, this helps me find the shot feel I want. It helps me slow a jittery pin or eliminate hangups in the release. What it really does is put me in a mindset to setup aggressively and be strong...dynamic....not tense.

"Freedom to fail".... Reminds me that I'm doing this because I love it. I enjoy it. I don't have to feed my children with it and it isn't my identity or value. It also reminds me to stay "process" driven (committed to the shot sequence and my game plan)

Proverbs 21:31 "The horse is prepared for battle but victory rests with the Lord" pre tournament this really reminds me to trust my preparation and my ability. In the midst of "battle" it reminds me to trust the game plan and to accept the things I cannot control so they don't affect the things I can. 

I'm sure I'll think of some others that helped from over the years. Let's hear some of yours.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Good stuff Tony.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## studlypwnss (Jan 25, 2014)

I.E.D= lets me know to take cover 
BOMB= read above mentioned
SNIPER=read first explanation
M.R.E= going to be constipated
BLACK= need more ammo

Haha.... ptsd triggers. 

anyways... being serious though i was always taught slow is smooth and smooth is fast. Gets my breathing right to find the natural pause and helps me focus. 

good post Tmorelli, thanks for the insight.


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

my switch : Smooth -precise - machine - 
3.5 seconds , triggers words that takes me to sub con - 
somewhere between the S and e arrow gets gone -


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

"Enjoy the float"...keeps me from tensing up and trying to force the shot to happen.


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

I literally think these words during the my shot sequence. Starting while coming to anchor.
Breath= To make sure I execute the shot during the exhale
X=My goal
Maintain Pull=If there has been to much stop start during my draw and anchor. I need to let down. I have got to maintain solid pulling with the release side upper back muscles. 
X=My goal
Relax= Relaxing my forearm and hand to fire the shot.
X=Hopefully the end result.

It helps me stay out of my head.


Before a shot I will sometimes say" Be the arrow" its adopted from multiple other sports I played growing up. It essentially triggers me to start a process were I imagine the X and an arrow hitting it dead center. Then basically rewinding thru the shot in my mind to see myself executing the perfect shot.

I used it a lot growing up playing golf and many other sports, but golf was a big one to use its in because its not a reactionary sport.


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

I shoot x's....draw

Trust( my ability and preparation)...anchor

"Click" Aim......

That's about how it goes for me, I also make sure to tell my self to not try too hard and relax.

Now I also have a mental game for the beginning, middle and end of the round. Goes something like this:

I always start strong....after the first few ends.....

Cruise through the middle.....

I always finish with x's.....

I train to shoot the last 3 rounds inside out, this puts some pressure on me when I'm shooting by my self.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Not a bad idea to develop some of these I think. I probably tend to go more Crash Davis and berate myself.

"That was stupid, should have let down"

"Slow down dumb a**, shoot your shot."

There is also some "Strong arm, but relax" going on. I suppose I should clean all that up into something repeatable.

Oh, there is also always the 2 ends after the half of "Top, top, top", or "bottom, bottom, bottom" depending on which way my target shifted.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Every time I draw back I mentally say to myself, "Don't hesitate to let down [email protected]$$"

Seriously, it helps me a lot, because as I said in another thread, "I have never let down and wished I hadn't."


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

most of the time, 
Yea I got this, 
run the engine.. 

sometimes, 
Wait Wait not yet.
over a little more, 
opps why did that arrow leave? 
I wasn't ready yet.

somewhere when I was immersed into aiming, something decided to shoot the arrow
and it wasn't me because I didn't give the run the engine command yet.
Looking down there expecting the worst, it's a baby X. 
don't know, maybe this is a good thing, maybe it should happen more than it does..


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

A little flavor, I knew I'd enjoy this as a "student" of the mental game in all athletics.... I don't play golf but like to watch it for this reason. I love watching pressure moment free throws, pitchers/batters, etc....

I'm fascinated. Some of you guys are really "busy" at full draw. I'm quite the opposite. Reading your posts, I had to think about what is going on in my mind at full draw. The short answer is really..... well.... nothing. I'm just aiming. I do really find it interesting the mechanisms that each of us are using to find success and how different they are.


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

next to the arrow, not through it.


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

Thank for forcing me to think about this. The more I think about it, the more I need to say to myself on every shot "Strong....relax". For the most part, strong to get my bow arm out and extended nice and strong. Then relax, to relax my bow hand so as to not grip or torque the bow, yet keep the arm strong.

It really applies to the release hand as well. Strong as to not collapse or creep forward, especially on the shot, yet relax the hand to execute a nice clean release.

I've really got to a point right now where I'm feeling pretty confident in my bow and setup, much more than anytime in the past. I now feel I just need to get arrows shot through the bow to gain even more confidence, and build the consistency in each shot. No more monkeying with different releases (for now), no more tweaking the tune.

I do need to get outdoor arrows setup, but my indoor is set, and I just need to shoot the dang thing.

There we go, "Strong...relax", over and over, each and every shot. It's a plan!


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> A little flavor, I knew I'd enjoy this as a "student" of the mental game in all athletics.... I don't play golf but like to watch it for this reason. I love watching pressure moment free throws, pitchers/batters, etc....
> 
> I'm fascinated. Some of you guys are really "busy" at full draw. I'm quite the opposite. Reading your posts, I had to think about what is going on in my mind at full draw. The short answer is really..... well.... nothing. I'm just aiming. I do really find it interesting the mechanisms that each of us are using to find success and how different they are.


Same here..... 

When I start aiming that's all I'm doing, not thinking about anything. I don't even hear the sounds around me.

Something else to add is I'm feeling good shots all the time, I guess it's like visualization but I'm feeling instead instead of seeing. 

Lastly, there is never a negative thought that enters my head. If I drop a x it's gone....i let the score work itself out. Shooting one shot at a time till it's over. If I shoot a 58 I look at it as 58 good shots not I missed two. I'm much happier shooting now because it's always positive..... And let's be honest it really doesn't matter anyway


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

My trigger words would be " hey, I'll give ya 500 bux if u can hit that!" That would make me concentrate.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

studlypwnss said:


> *I.E.D= lets me know to take cover
> BOMB= read above mentioned
> SNIPER=read first explanation
> M.R.E= going to be constipated
> ...


That's very funny!

THANK YOU for serving our country.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Good stuff Slingshot

I the risk of my hetero street credentials, I saw an interview of one of the olympic ice skaters. I don't remember which but what she said was powerful to me. Basically she said that she had visualized the event so completely and perfectly that during the performance, she thought she was "dreaming".... she could not distinguish the moment from her own visualization. I need to find a link to that interview somewhere. 

Most archers are prone to self destruction. The build expectations so high that when even the tiniest adversity rears it's head.... if it doesn't create the issue itself, their response to it does. Most archers will retire or die from this sport never knowing it didn't have to be that way. We train our responses to that adversity. 

We cannot let the last arrow effect the next one negatively.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Trigger words for me "This is a Test"

Everything from executing energy in a straight line to my reaction under different shooting circumstances falls under these words.

Pretty much like my belief, staying focused on W.I.N (hope you don't mind if I steal that) is what's important to me.....


----------



## nwmulie (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't fight the float- Reminds me to stay relaxed and go with it not against it.
What if it was a real one?- Think this at 3d when shooting at a large deer or elk . How happy would I be to have 50 yard broad side at the big Rinehart mule deer? Calms me.
Several seconds of focus- Reminds me that I don't need to focus for the entire competition. My focus starts when I step to the stake. After the shot I'm just having fun, till the next one.
Its all about being focused and relaxed. I think that's the Zone all athletes speak of.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Soft hands. 
Strong shot. 
Let the shot flow. 
Enjoy watching the dot sit in the middle.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Trigger words
"Dont think about it."


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> A little flavor, I knew I'd enjoy this as a "student" of the mental game in all athletics.... I don't play golf but like to watch it for this reason. I love watching pressure moment free throws, pitchers/batters, etc....
> 
> I'm fascinated. Some of you guys are really "busy" at full draw. I'm quite the opposite. Reading your posts, I had to think about what is going on in my mind at full draw. The short answer is really..... well.... nothing. I'm just aiming. I do really find it interesting the mechanisms that each of us are using to find success and how different they are.


My mental shot process may be busy to some, but from my end that's slowing down and focusing my mind. Without some sort of process to cut through the clutter in my brain... Not command shooting becomes a problem. My mind almost never stops running. I mean ever. I kind of think of it like this. Have you ever shot a turkey shotgun with no choke tube? The shot spread is wide and kinda all over the place. Then you go through a process of finding the right choke tube. Trial and error. Now with the right choke you have this Focused spread pattern. Thats kinda what a set thought pattern does for me.

I have a tendency to start thinking mechanics if I don't have something else to focus on.


People say clear your mind and think of nothing. Well that's just not an option for me. My brain doesn't work that way. I know I've tried my whole life.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Looney Bin said:


> I have a tendency to start thinking mechanics if I don't have something else to focus on.


That I understand and can relate to. In certain environments, i can fall into a "training" mode. I need to drum up intensity to break this when "just aiming" doesn't cut it.


----------



## miko0618 (Mar 3, 2005)

Just accept the situation and do your best. 

I am not nervous, i am excited.

I cant wait to shoot my bow.

And i try to strike up a conversation on the line or whatever. I also like to speak to my peers with honesty. I got nervous, or that wasnt even close. I dont think i could've messed that up any more. I like to praise the shooters in my group for their success. I am not religious but i believe in energy. I like to keep a positive, fresh energy. And i like to influence the group to do the same. I'm rambling now...


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

"This Is A Nice Place To Be" @ full draw, watching the pin float, not knowing exactly when the shot will break.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Hold, hold, hold. -to not hurry the shot.


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

miko0618 said:


> Just accept the situation and do your best.
> 
> I am not nervous, i am excited.
> 
> ...


This is so valuable , for yourself and others !


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

"X....X....X.....X....X...." Repeat.
Say it in my head, or worst case scenario, whisper it. Keeps only 1 thought in my head. Focus on the X.


----------



## miko0618 (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok.. so some of my other trigger words are snickers, gob, pizza hut, duh and sweet tea.


----------



## miko0618 (Mar 3, 2005)

And i know tmorelli can eat the back side outta some mexican cheese sauce.


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

miko0618 said:


> And i know tmorelli can eat the back side outta some mexican cheese sauce.




What's the AT motto.....


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## miko0618 (Mar 3, 2005)

If we keep it down, maybe i can still catch him off guard


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

AT motto...."confused and bewildered".


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I've been known to go to great lengths for good cheese dip.. Literally.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

ron w said:


> AT motto...."confused and bewildered".


I thought the AT motto was: all opinions are valid, so long as they agree with mine.


----------



## miko0618 (Mar 3, 2005)

That only applies to our leader


----------



## Donjr721 (Mar 25, 2013)

I read an article on target panic by Ted Nugent
His trigger words:
In the name of the father.....draw
The son.....anchor
And the Holy Ghost......aim
Amen........arrow gone

Mine is:
Lord in heaven....draw
Let this arrow......anchor
Hit the X.............aim
Amen..................arrow gone

My after the shot words usually aren't very nice. LOL


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> I'm quite the opposite. Reading your posts, I had to think about what is going on in my mind at full draw. The short answer is really..... well.... nothing. I'm just aiming. I do really find it interesting the mechanisms that each of us are using to find success and how different they are.


I'm trying to learn how to do this very thing...I am slowly eliminating any thought from going through my mind once I start to draw. However, I think this is going to be a very long process though...sigh!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

montigre said:


> I'm trying to learn how to do this very thing...I am slowly eliminating any thought from going through my mind once I start to draw. However, I think this is going to be a very long process though...sigh!


Have you tried singing a verse or a chorus of a specific song you like? I've taken to signing to shut out all of the clutter in my brain while I execute the shot. If I'm done the verse and the shot hasn't fired, I let down. I am like one of the other posters - my brain is very over active. Singing has helped me A LOT. 

I sing the verse from Zack Brown's "Free": "Just as free....free as we'll ever be". The timing is perfect for my float's shot window. It's amazing how much crisper my shot is when I'm totally focused on singing that vs paying attn to my back tension (for example).

I only think of one set of trigger words just before I draw back to serve as a reminder to stay aggressive "push/pull". Once I anchor, I'm singing until the shot breaks. I'd say 75% of my shots are gone before I get to the "we'll".


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Ned250 said:


> Have you tried singing a verse or a chorus of a specific song you like? I've taken to signing to shut out all of the clutter in my brain while I execute the shot. If I'm done the verse and the shot hasn't fired, I let down. I am like one of the other posters - my brain is very over active. Singing has helped me A LOT.
> 
> I sing the verse from Zack Brown's "Free": "Just as free....free as we'll ever be". The timing is perfect for my float's shot window. It's amazing how much crisper my shot is when I'm totally focused on singing that vs paying attn to my back tension (for example).
> 
> I only think of one set of trigger words just before I draw back to serve as a reminder to stay aggressive "push/pull". Once I anchor, I'm singing until the shot breaks. I'd say 75% of my shots are gone before I get to the "we'll".


That, in my opinion, is only replacing one form of mental dialogue with another. I once asked a very good competitive archer that I know what was going through his head when he's shooting and his reply was, "Absolutely nothing". This is the state I hope to eventually learn--that internally calm state where there is no thought separating myself from the bow, the arrow, and the intended target--a complete fusion of process. It is just very difficult for me to turn off the internal.......clatter.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

up from the grave....

This thread came to mind a few days ago. I've finally gone into preparation mode mentally but my work and weather have kept me off the range more than I like. When I have been there, I found myself inadvertently using a new "key word".

"Why are you here?" 

At first it was probably more like "remember why you're here" while shooting practice rounds. I'm there to be a better archer next time. I'm putting in my time. It needs to be good time, practicing what matters for when it matters. So since then, I've used that to keep things in perspective and commit to quality practice.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

tmorelli said:


> up from the grave....
> 
> This thread came to mind a few days ago. I've finally gone into preparation mode mentally but my work and weather have kept me off the range more than I like. When I have been there, I found myself inadvertently using a new "key word".
> 
> ...


Now, if you had waited until March 29 we could have celebrated a 2 year anniversary.

As for "Why are you here?" I was asking that same question today, but more like "Why the H am I out here?" Snow, cold, bow like ice from hanging in the garage, enough white stuff that my .010" pin was looking almost too big for the 5. 
One of those days that the pin just hung there waiting for me to fire. Don't remember thinking to fire, but I did. Light difference from inside the last time I shot and outside with all the snow? Off to the left side of the 5, blowing a thumb size hole. Adjusted, then blowing another thumb size hole just below the X ring. Yeah, 1 and 2 arrow drill. Glad to hang my ice bow after 2 shots....Dozen shots was all I could stand.

I have no idea why the pin just hung there. None of that wandering around, floating or whatever you call it, just dead there. Don't even remember what I used to fire my thumb release. I think full back tension and I can't say for sure. It was just going off.


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

I usually think one of two things. 
When I feel my shots get sloppy. I tell myself "there is only a X" and it helps me really focus in. 
When I'm rolling along. All I'm thinking while holding is "Explode" I love the feel of a solid shot as the bow "explodes" from my grip and follow through feels good on both sides. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

As I draw, "This is a great shot." Then, "Be patient."
Now on the lighter side, I had to let down a few days ago. I drew the bow, the pin hit the spot and sat perfectly still. My mind screamed "Shoot it!" So, I let down, smiled and re-set.


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm glad this thread got some new life. 

My words are ""maintain back tension" and "run the engine". The first keeps me from getting weak in the shot and the second encapsulates staying the in shot once I've settled on the spot, aiming, not getting impatient, not anticipating the shot.


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

If your in for a little light reading, you might want to check out " The Inner Game " by W. Timothy Gallwey , it is an older book written originally for tennis, but a lot of the principles apply. Its an interesting insight to the mental aspect of competition and the way the mind works. 




tmorelli said:


> up from the grave....
> 
> This thread came to mind a few days ago. I've finally gone into preparation mode mentally but my work and weather have kept me off the range more than I like. When I have been there, I found myself inadvertently using a new "key word".
> 
> ...


----------



## 00rodney (Feb 9, 2015)

if i start singing then i want to dance


----------



## Icarus7n (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice. I realize it's an old thread but there's good stuff on it.. Going to focus on my engine a little more deliberately now...Subscribed


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

"Smooth and even". "strong and aggressive". Both told to me by Michael Braden. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sharpstick (Feb 25, 2014)

Just ran across this thread. Mental suggestion for every shot has been a real help to me. I focus on being there in the moment to keep from being sloppy, that is thinking and feeling each movement, really being aware. This also aids in drowning out unwanted or distractive thoughtsPositive suggestion and calming thoughts are key for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

I always focus on the fact that my shot process produces good results. I fully trust in my process and reaffirm that as I'm shooting.


----------

